# UK Dedicated Servers -- Interested?



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

Well as some of you may know (Or not) we're based in the UK which is going to be our main focus point for operations in Europe.

We were processing some servers for ourselves then it popped into my mind, would anybody else be interested in a fresh dedicated server line here in the UK?

My personal opinion is the costs of services here is ridiculous via some places which don't help small business at all.

Now we have some really good prices from our supplier, all brand spanking new H/W ready for the green flag.

Datacenter will more than likely be CustodianDC in Maidstone, Kent < It's close to us and we're just waiting back on some final quotes for rackspace.

Intel Quad-Core E3-1230v2 3.3GHz

32GB DDR3 RAM

4x 2TB SATA 7200RPM

LSI MegaRAID 9260-4i 6Gb/s /BBU

£120 /MO

Just a mockup price of what we could offer -- We can do a smaller version for about £70 a month not being so beefy though.

If VPS companies are interested, then we can work out longer terms/lower repayments etc if that is the case and we will be able to provide IP space upon request as well providing you have proper justification for your requirements at the time.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds interesting. I'd be interested in this for sure.


----------



## notFound (Aug 28, 2013)

Are you going through HostDime or what? Everyone seems to be getting deals through them at the Custodian datacenter.

Because of that, probably no.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

Infinity said:


> Are you going through HostDime or what? Everyone seems to be getting deals through them at the Custodian datacenter.
> 
> Because of that, probably no.


Definitely not!

Own hardware supplier and we'll be going direct with Custodian


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 28, 2013)

Deal looks great but isn't Britain in a bit of instability (economically and politically)?

What I've seen so far is that Europe and Australia has one of the worst politics.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 28, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Deal looks great but isn't Britain in a bit of instability (economically and politically)?
> 
> What I've seen so far is that Europe and Australia has one of the worst politics.


Wait, what?

Which planet, exactly, do you hail from?


----------



## notFound (Aug 28, 2013)

Reece said:


> Definitely not!
> 
> 
> Own hardware supplier and we'll be going direct with Custodian


Then why go Custodian out of the thousands of DC's here, I mean if you went in London you'd have a better marketing point. I can give you the contacts of a few DC's with some decent priced rack spaces.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

Infinity said:


> Then why go Custodian out of the thousands of DC's here, I mean if you went in London you'd have a better marketing point. I can give you the contacts of a few DC's with some decent priced rack spaces.


Sure that would be great 


The reason I picked Custodian, is due to the fact it's within 25 minutes WALKING distance from us, which provides a big amount of benefits in getting our equipment up n running along with managing it afterwards.


London area would of been our choice but due to the pricing and being quite far out compared to Maidstone I can't see what could lure me in there. Unless theres some really good pricing.


Other options were Redstation, or Rapidswitch.. Rapid I definitely do not wish to go with.


Deal looks great but isn't Britain in a bit of instability (economically and politically)?

What I've seen so far is that Europe and Australia has one of the worst politics.
Who isn't? Our governments put that fear into everyone. No matter where your from do you see any country which don't have those issues? Please don't say your American and saying that?..

Reece


----------



## kaniini (Aug 28, 2013)

What kind of IP allocations will you be able to do with these?  Also, will you accept ARIN IP allocations should we wish to announce our own?

Also, what kind of colo pricing could you do on say, a half or full rack?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 28, 2013)

Not a Digg at you, but why are/were you banned on wht?

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6543618&postcount=1


----------



## lv-matt (Aug 28, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Not a Digg at you, but why are/were you banned on wht?
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6543618&postcount=1


I remember why, he did some lovely PayPal account hacking. Remember me yet Reece?

Right first of all I present you Reece he still owns another hosting company:

http://sqshosting.com.whoisbucket.com/

Now lets have a quick search on google for: this1host

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=927246 -

Design Rip by this1host.com

Well, getting interesting already, it turns out back in 2010, Reece decided he would purchase a website design from myself with a stolen PayPal account:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=941336 <

PayPal Account Hacker Warning

I do apologize for the terrible spelling on the WHT posts, I was posting from a mobile phone during that time.

Also, duplicate accounts on WHT are against the rules: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=8817795#post8817795

EDIT by MannDude, by request of author: WRZHost.com < He also used to post on behalf of them


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 28, 2013)

Welp, today just got a bit more interesting.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

Let's clear this up and I would of preferred if you could of spoke to me personally about this but anyhow:

1) Design Rip

That was somewhat a good few years ago now, if my memory serves me right the design was bought as a one off, at the time it was a good buy, couldn't resist to be fair. The design in question and those take-down notices was out of my hands, the company was taken over and from then everything apart from the migration was out of my hands. Its a simple mistake with designs back then and being quite new with it all it was easier to get it from someone else.

2) Paypal Hacking

That is quite funny you bring this up, I worked my ass off at the time making plugins for vbulletin and template modifications for some guy I think he was called Jason not to sure now I would have to go over some old files to find that out. Anyway: I was doing some "Freelance" work as you would call it, the guy wanted Vbulletin plugins and some serious template mods' at the time these wasn't as widely available as  they are today. The guy in question paid upfront for most of them, and leaving me to do it as I'd dealt with him on a few occasions, it seemed legit at the time, a couple hundred dollars was good money for what i was doing. Later on i was told he owned a web hosting company, being very interested in such things he proposed to sell me it. As a interested person at the time I asked to obviously see the details and find out what the other was. This lead to the above a few weeks later -- With that being said me and PolurNet spoke privately about this and upon investigation one of the dev accounts for him showed up log files for various things relating to PolurNet and various other companies of his -- the first thing I did was make the owner aware after finding them and believe me i got onto his case instantly. Anyway he agreed himself that I wasn't to blame and we came to a resolution on repaying the money I had received whether I had done the work or not, its what anybody would do and i did.

The Web Design which was purchased from you was from the same^ I wanted the design and he paid for it. You were told this I'm sure of it. And for that design I'm pretty sure I told you it was deleted I never used it and you should know that.

After the merge of T1H with another company I worked for them in the end (WRZHost), and to be quite honest it's the worst decision of my life if you want to hear someone having a good success at a young age then losing  literally everything due to someone some kid with a big ego thinking he can rule the world as your "Manager" the buggering off leaving you with F* All sure I could go on the whole day. Needless to say I know it probably doesn't look good but I had resolved it at the time with my best efforts and I'm not hiding anything.

SQSHosting < Have you not checked the updated Whois? I don't own that anymore it was a takeover at the time. Only a few clients probably < 15/

Reece


----------



## lv-matt (Aug 28, 2013)

Reece said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let's clear this up and I would of preferred if you could of spoke to me personally about this but anyhow:
> 
> ...


Strange you told PolurNet a different thing:



> It was also being sold by hackers to third-parties, which is how Reece seems to have obtained the information.
> 
> *Source*: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6755093&postcount=27





> Good question. I only knew because Reece (who communicated with the hacker) sent me a log file containing all my passwords and computer information. Clearly, I was shocked.
> 
> *Source: *http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6755135&postcount=30


What ever evidence you had to the contrary, clearly didn't convince the mods at WHT, they banned you over it.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh dear.


Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 28, 2013)

Didn't quite answer the multiple accounts charge, either.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

I am pulling through some emails currently so please bare with me.

Good question. I only knew because Reece (who communicated with the hacker) sent me a log file containing all my passwords and computer information. Clearly, I was shocked.

[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]Sorry to be rude, but that's crap. it was due to files on a hosting account of his PolurNet were told this and I can't remember the full extent of it as of right now to be honest it was some time ago.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]Jason: [/SIZE]http://i.imgur.com/r9BtPjf.png

I'll update soon, very nice of you to take a dig though Matt - could of easily spoke to me or asked.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, making it public has the potential to save others being screwed over. If you clear your name then no harm done.


----------



## lv-matt (Aug 28, 2013)

Reece said:


> I'll update soon, very nice of you to take a dig though Matt - could of easily spoke to me or asked.


I did speak to you, and its very much in the interests of people on this forum if they are going to be buying services from you (exactly as Martin said - above). I could have posted this in your ad thread for instance, or opened a new thread up with an inventive new title.



MartinD said:


> Well, making it public has the potential to save others being screwed over. If you clear your name then no harm done.


Speaking of which, I never got paid for that design. Mind you anyone that normally communicates via email for the payment of a website design bill, via a third party, the payment isn't normally instant. Strange how yours was though (from my memory).

But then again, I was never aware that it was being paid by a third party, you led me on the impression that you paid for it.

Obviously had to refund PolurNet, but you still got that design. I couldn't sell a unique design that was already in the hands of someone else.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/hmLW3JB.png

[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]Email to Jason: [/SIZE]http://i.imgur.com/r9BtPjf.png

I'll update soon, very nice of you to take a dig though Matt - could've easily spoke to me or asked.

@ What ever evidence you had to the contrary, clearly didn't convince the mods at WHT, they banned you over it.

I am not being funny at the time I was going through a whole load of stuff how can I be expected to reply within a day but they're responses would take 2 weeks, its ridiculous and at the end of it got me nowhere so i didn't bother.



lv-matt said:


> I did speak to you, and its very much in the interests of people on this forum if they are going to be buying services from you, I could have posted this in your ad thread for instance, or opened a new thread up with an inventive new title.
> 
> Speaking of which, I never got paid for that design.
> 
> Obviously had to refund PolurNet, but you still got that design.


It surely is, but would of liked a message or something first but anyhow...

I tried my best to make it clear I wasn't to blame and IF ANYTHING I lost a lot of money I didn't have at the time with PP doing reversals and refunding the money back to Anand amongst other expenses for living I had to deal with I was struggling after all this.

That design, honestly Matt i can't remember all I know is I deleted it and it wasn't even put up in a private dir I had no use for it, Polur might of got the money back I really am not sure. I do remember you having to wait for him to pay. As I said its quite far back now and a lot's happened since then,

There is alot that went on I lost a shitload, PolurNet did, I nearly brought his company of this jason and luckily I didn't really.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

I do understand the reasoning for posting this here, but honestly i wouldn't of spent the past year or 2 planning and preparing myself so that no other tom dick or a harry will screw it up for me I won't go publically about that as that's personal but I've put alot into myself to be able to achieve this. You reasoning is justified but as I said I would of appreciated a message or something first.

I am sorry you lost money on that template Matt, it was out of my hands I thought the guy was genuine and I lost a lot more than just money he sent me..

If it were the case I'd come to a resolution for that template as I don't want something like that standing over me but I'd like you to talk to me privately about that.

PolurNET was dealt with.


----------

